# May have answered a SPAM phone call



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Since my phone is 'like' a computer, I'm hoping this is the right place to ask.
Generally I don't answer my phone unless I know the number. Except this morning at 6am. I answered an 'unknown' call. Why? My Dad is in hospital with a broken leg and my Mom had a bad heart condition - 2500 miles away. I thought it might be the hospital/Dr. so I answered it.
Now I'm concerned it was a scam call --what are the risks? What should I be on the look out for?

Conversation went like this
me: hello
voice: hello (might have been a recording of my own voice played back to me)
me: hello
voice: hello
me: you called me
pause and hang up


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Not sure your concern, You gave them no information. Could have been a wrong number or a robo call. Either way, aside from a number is valid you have provided no information. The keys to "known" number calls and most calls for people you dont know personal is never say YES or NO. Some scam artist will take that recorded info to create a fake responds to a question.
Aside from that hang up if you dont know them. My cell phone phone default ring tone is silent and then for people in my normal calling list they actually have an audiable ring tone. Your not going to stop all the spam/robo calls but give no info, hang up on any non human and you will be ok.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Can't see too much wrong with that...Nice job
DW still can't stand a ringing phone...it's in her DNA'

Not saying Yes or No....good advice..
Never, never give out any personal information.
Not answering unless you know who is calling.....then let it go to voicemail to see if there is message...best advice....
Or if you do answer...don't say anything.

Sad....but true...especially if you are waiting on a possible bad news call....


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

"Hello..."

"Hello.... is X there"?

"Who is calling?"

This happens all the time when my Dr's office calls. And they act surprised that I would ask "Who's calling?" rather than answering their question when they don't announce themselves....


----------



## RoBlaine (Mar 24, 2015)

We started using NoMoRoBo early last fall. It works very well. So far not one automated call has gotten through and we've only found one false positive, which can be white listed on their site. It works best if you have a service that lets you see each call you get. We use Vonage, so I go online to Vonage once in a while and check the history, then check what calls have been blocked on NoMoRoBo.
https://www.nomorobo.com
Enroll, set up your carrier as per NoMoRoBo's directions and check your numbers maybe once a month. BTW, the call that was blocked was my Wellness program through my union. Its white listed now.
As for regular spam, we haven't gotten any of those either. We average at least two calls a year from 'Microsoft Tech Support' - Fun time! We use Linux on all our machines so those calls could get interesting at times! Kind of miss those...


----------

